# 2012 hatchlings



## Dubya (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their 2012 Extreme Giants yet? I was notified of the hatching a few weeks ago and sent my second half of my payment, but no word from Bobby. Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## tommylee22 (Jun 30, 2012)

I sent my second half on the payment Thursday last week, no word yet as to when they will ship. I can't wait till he gets here thou.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 30, 2012)

He said about three weeks (weather permitting) and I got the email on 6/13. My guess would be they'll start arriving sometime late next week.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 30, 2012)

yes apocalypse, he said he definitely will not ship before the 3 week mark, and if i understand the process correctly, he will email/call before he sends them out (of course!) and thats the time id take to ask any questions. dubya, i believe your new extreme is in the same clutch as mine, so if i somehow get info before you, ill try to remember to post.


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

With the 4th of July being right in the middle of the work week, it will mess up shipping and we may have to wait another week.. 
Since I have my son this year on the 4th, I had hoped it would come on the 3rd so he could see it.


----------



## Dubya (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you, Heather. I just get nervous about sending a lot of money and not hearing from the vendor. At my website, my wife and I stay in touch with customers on the waiting list as well as new customers. Sorry, Heather, I thought that last post was for me.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so ready for my boy to get here. So exactly how big are they when they arrive? I'm sure small just wondering 6-8"?? Idk


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is worse than waiting for Christmas as a kid - On one hand I'm bouncing off the walls waiting for the phone call. On the other hand I just realized exactly how hard building the enclosure will be and I'm in an absolute panic trying to get everything done. 

I actually dreamed that I spent days building an enclosure only to realize that the interior dimensions of the cage were only around a foot. The rest of the dream was just the tegu glaring at me from the cage in a disapproving manner. This is my first tegu and I think anticipation may actually be making me insane.


----------



## Dubya (Jun 30, 2012)

When you get him home, put him in a bowl of warm water for 2hrs and he will grow to at least 8x his size. So I've heard.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had dreams about getting mine every night, most recent one he was 3 inches long rofl. but it took me a month longer to build my cage than i originally planned, but i had built this cage several years ago for a different animal, and it just happens to fit.


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 8, 2012)

Dubya said:


> Has anyone gotten their 2012 Extreme Giants yet? I was notified of the hatching a few weeks ago and sent my second half of my payment, but no word from Bobby. Anyone else heard anything?



Nope.. Not a word yet.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 8, 2012)

At least you've heard about your tegu hatching...I'm still waiting for my normal b&w to hatch


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Getting mine tomorrow  Bobby called me this morning!!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 9, 2012)

gwahhh i can't wait for bobby to call! >.<


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

He said he had a lot of people to call so I'm sure you will hear from him soon.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 9, 2012)

Bobby called. My extreme giant is shipping today. I'm sure others are being shipped too.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 9, 2012)

ha he called my right after i posted. grats everyone!


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sad, I reserved a reg months back and regret not getting an extreme...I'm trying to find one now before my other hatches. Doubt that'll happen though :[


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 9, 2012)

Sitting next to my phone waiting for the call  looking at an empty cage sucks lol cant wait!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yay - Mine is shipping tomorrow as well. The only problem is that the Tegu shipped faster than the lexan for my cage doors - Not entirely sure how to handle that


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 9, 2012)

id put boards up or something lol


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats you guys! Post lots of photos!


----------



## william.l123 (Jul 9, 2012)

I havent recieved the email nor the call yet :/ cant wait to get my two Tegu's though 
Congrats to all of you though, must feel great


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 9, 2012)

apocalypse910 said:


> Yay - Mine is shipping tomorrow as well. The only problem is that the Tegu shipped faster than the lexan for my cage doors - Not entirely sure how to handle that



When I first got George, a adult B&W, he was a rescue so I wasn't ready with a cage so he spend 2 weeks living in the bathroom. So really started to enjoy 10-15 minute showers...


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got back from picking up everything for my new baby that will be here tomorrow. I got him a 40gl breeder aquarium to start about 6in(low side) 8in(high side) of cypress. I also got a combo Deep dome lamp with two 100 watt bulbs one UVA/UVB Powersun and one infrared 100 watt zoo med heat lamp. I also picked some hollow logs and flats to build cave and deep hides along with a half log for warm side hide. grabbed some moss for decor and a little plastic plant. this should set him up for his first 8months to a year. I'd love to post picks but not sure how. so here is some links to photobucket.com where you can see his setup and some of my aquarium shots.

Picking up digital temp/humidity read tomorrow along with a EXO-Terra Monsoon high pressure rainfall.


You guys let me know if I'm missing anything!!

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/warmsidehide.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/products.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/hotspot.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/fullview.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/coolsidehideoptions2.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/coolsidehideoptions.jpg


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 9, 2012)

wow that looks awesome, so much burrowing substrate!


----------



## Dubya (Jul 9, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> I just got back from picking up everything for my new baby that will be here tomorrow. I got him a 40gl breeder aquarium to start about 6in(low side) 8in(high side) of cypress. I also got a combo Deep dome lamp with two 100 watt bulbs one UVA/UVB Powersun and one infrared 100 watt zoo med heat lamp. I also picked some hollow logs and flats to build cave and deep hides along with a half log for warm side hide. grabbed some moss for decor and a little plastic plant. this should set him up for his first 8months to a year. I'd love to post picks but not sure how. so here is some links to photobucket.com where you can see his setup and some of my aquarium shots.
> 
> Picking up digital temp/humidity read tomorrow along with a EXO-Terra Monsoon high pressure rainfall.
> 
> ...



I'm using a clear storage tub for now. I am not finished the 6x3 temp cage yet. It will be solid wood/plywood on the bottom 2ft and coated wire mesh on the top 2ft. It will have ramps and shelves up to the wire part much like in small animal cages. the top 2ft will be removable so that it will fit through a doorway. 8x12 outdoor habitat to be built in the spring. Pictures will be posted.


Not sure with shipping. No tracking #. Well, I'll be home anyway. Maybe Bobby had too many to get to everyone. I'll just hope for the best.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sound good, I will be geting a 8ft cage built by monster cages once he is bigger, I herd they spook easier in larger cages as babies, not sure how true that is but I've read that a few times when surfing the forums. Your inclosure sounds awesome, cant wait to see pics. We should all post pics of our new extremes once they get here.




Dubya said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from picking up everything for my new baby that will be here tomorrow. I got him a 40gl breeder aquarium to start about 6in(low side) 8in(high side) of cypress. I also got a combo Deep dome lamp with two 100 watt bulbs one UVA/UVB Powersun and one infrared 100 watt zoo med heat lamp. I also picked some hollow logs and flats to build cave and deep hides along with a half log for warm side hide. grabbed some moss for decor and a little plastic plant. this should set him up for his first 8months to a year. I'd love to post picks but not sure how. so here is some links to photobucket.com where you can see his setup and some of my aquarium shots.
> ...


----------



## Dubya (Jul 9, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Sound good, I will be geting a 8ft cage built by monster cages once he is bigger, I herd they spook easier in larger cages as babies, not sure how true that is but I've read that a few times when surfing the forums. Your inclosure sounds awesome, cant wait to see pics. We should all post pics of our new extremes once they get here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The shelves go up to the wire section so they can have more basking area. Build your own cage, all you need is a circular saw and a miter box/saw. I will be painting the whole thing with porch and deck latex paint. many wooden boat builders use that stuff and their boats are exposed to weather and salt water.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks!



HeatherN said:


> wow that looks awesome, so much burrowing substrate!


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone get the email Bobby said he would send us with all the tracking info?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got the call yesterday - no tracking email yet.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 10, 2012)

Post office called me at work to let me know he was here - many speed limits were broken 

Can't believe how awesomely calm this guy is - ate a huge plate of eggs and is now basking in his temp cage.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, all, check out my post on budget heater/ thermostat combo.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my EXTREME Tegu from BOBBY!!!!!!!! he is amazing in color!!! my cell phone does him no justice, but here he is!

enjoy a couple picks of BIGGIN!

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/BIGGIN.jpg
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/BIGGINonhisrock.jpg


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 10, 2012)

my baby yogi came home and since takeing him out the bag...one of the calmest reptiles ive ever seen and after putuing him in his encloser he romed around in it for awhile finding hides and basking spots staying still only for a little and not affraid of me at all way unlike my savanna i used to have.....until i go eat and come back and he is in the smallest hide sleeping ever since, i gusse hes pooped from a big day lol







my yogi


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

So.... Who has paid the second half of their extreme deposit and not received a call? I'm getting really anxious here!


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 11, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> So.... Who has paid the second half of their extreme deposit and not received a call? I'm getting really anxious here!



I think we may be getting ours from the second clutch that hatched. A week or two left to wait I think.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > So.... Who has paid the second half of their extreme deposit and not received a call? I'm getting really anxious here!
> ...



Aaah, the wait is killing me! When did you put down your deposit, Agv?


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 12, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Logie_Bear said:
> ...


. 
im still waiting for the call myself put the second half of my deposit down June 23. I think we are definitly from the second clutch and will be getting ours starting next week. I wanna see what Kimbos siblings are going to look like!


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got my Tegu and put my deposit down back the 1st of March.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 12, 2012)

he would have asked for the second half of the deposit on the hatch date of your clutch, you will get a call about shipping approximately 3 weeks from that date at the start of the week


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 12, 2012)

Are there more than 2 clutches of the exremes? I requested a girl. Her name is gonna be Esmeralda. I can't wait to see her and all her clutchmates either!


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 12, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Logie_Bear said:
> ...



I called Bobby on July, 7 2012 asking about BWs and he said he had a couple EGs left that hatched recently so on
July 8th 2012 I just paid the whole 350, but I know they hatched before that.


----------

